# Inner groin/hip muscle/tendon/ligament injury



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

MTBR forum newbie here but glad I found this place. So, I took up mountain biking again after a couple of years of my bike just sitting in my garage and I've never been so motivated to get on trails and just ride around town until about 2 months ago everything kinda came to a halt. It was a regular ride at the regular spot where some friends and I ride and everything was fine until the next day. A sharp, pinching pain in my inner groin/hip area starting bugging me. I took a few days off and went on the trails again only for my pain to worsen. From the second time, I took about 3 weeks break and again I felt better and hit the trails again. The pain came back. Since then I took another 3 weeks break and just yesterday I took a spin around town (2 mile ride max when I was used to +20mile rides). 

Today, I regretting my casual bike around town. Now, I'm considering a 2 month break from mountain biking so I can fully recover. I should have not ridden at all but I seriously felt better. I had an x-ray taken about 3 weeks ago and all my joints are fine so, it has to be tendon/muscle/ligament related. I'm trying to find a reason why or how it happened. I'm thinking some type of hip sway or maybe I just pulled a muscle and I have not let it recover. I just don't know and I'm really bummed. The only way my groin/hip feels good is after a night's rest and if I am standing up. Besides that, I am uncomfortable or in slight pain. It really sucks since my mountain biking 'addiction' was just starting a few months ago. 

Anyone share similar experience? Just a really bummed out rider here.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Yup. I am with you. Started biking again late in life.50. Been biking for real about 3 years. The summer before last I injured my groin area lifting my dogs kennel out of the back of my truck. it is not very heavy, but as I twisted it made a popping sensation. Went to Dr. and he said all was fine. Went biking for a good long time and developed an issue that has bothered me off and on now for 2 years. Many trips to doc, it has come and it has gone, however today it is not gone, I have given up biking for 6 weeks since my last ride and 4 weeks before that ride. Seen a surgeon, his suggestion was steroid injections into the affected are but I thought it went away once it will again. yesterday I went back to my regular doc once again, he put me on oral steroids for the next 3 weeks, naproxen after that and if it doe not get better, then back to the surgeon. This time I will do the injections, anything to put a stop to this discomfort and my inability to mountain bike. I want to ride. I purchased a new Stumpjumper Comp 29er this year, it has less than 200 miles on it and I want to wear it out like I did the Rockhopper before it. I feel your pain! It may not be the same issue but it sounds like it's in the same area. I had hernia surgery on that same side 7 years or so ago so when it first started I was thinking another hernia. No hernia. It's being diagnosed as a ligament issue (tendenitis). I hope this round works. I am missing the best time of year to ride and the best years of my life riding.


----------



## dviratinis (Aug 23, 2011)

Im 36 and this is my first post here. I'm little sad that it's related with my recent right hip problems. My pain/sore started 5 months ago, now it comes and goes away. X-ray and MRI showed that I have a 8mm cyst in the neck of the right femoral head and 1st degree bilateral arthritis also some signs of bone marrow edema in my hip bone. My local doctor said that my x-ray is normal at my age and that cyst is probably old, small and nothing to worry about... One hip specialist told me that my both hip joints are sick and if he was me he would never ride long distances...he thinks that I have some genetic anatomical specific hips, but nothing exactly what it is?! My hip clicks as I'm rising my right leg up, same with another leg but at another angle, my leg motions are OK. I'm also think that this could started after snowboarding last winter - I had some falls in the mountains on my butt without any protection.

I'm worring that I can have FAI syndrome (you can find a topic about this here) its Femur Acetabular Impingement. So when you cycle you do lots of repeated motions and your femural head hits the hip bone and it can cause pain, the labral tear, damage to cartiledge and arthitis. Its quite new diagnosis and not every doctor knows about.

Hip clicking/sore also could be a snapping hip syndorme._This clicking is due to a tendon or an aponeurotic lamina catching on an osseus protuberance. Such repeated catching can cause a painful inflammatory reaction._
I dont know if you hip clicks but you can chek it yourself - do some big motions in various directions.

I'm really addicted to mountain biking and its only my 3rd season. 
This summer I continued my biking every second day till now. I did ~ 2000 km this season on bike, took part in some MTB races. My pain/discomfort is not going stronger, some days its not hurting at all, but its returning. Im riding with bigger care at lower gears, avoiding hard pedaling. I had a big cycling plans for the future, now Im not investing in the new gear, I'm not sure how everything will turn..this sucks.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

X-rays? Nope, didn't get them. Just a lot of feeling around. been on the prednisone day 3 now, no change. I guess I am expecting a miracle. I do have the jitters like the internet said I would and food is tasting really good. No other symptoms or ailments here, just a constant pulling feeling in the groin where the leg meets the belly. I need to do my core exercises, they don't help but they may in time.

Strengthening Exercises for Gilmore's Groin - YouTube

May not be my problem but if strengthening is helpful I will not complain. Just tired of having to sit on my ass not on a bike seat.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

Man..hope you guys get better along with myself. I'm not going to ride until I feel 100%. It's just the smart thing to do. It still feels sensitive and if I position my leg in certain manner it hurts even more. I'm the younger one here at age 24. Let me know if those injections work out for your sgtjim57. Sucks about your situation too dviratinis. I wish for for you guys a speedy recovery with years and years of painless mountain biking in the future. 

All I think about it getting back on my bike and climbing some hills. My LBS is also having a sale and I want to take advantage of some of their prices but would feel stupid buying a bike that I probably won't ride for another month. I'll probably end up buying it. This SUCKS!!!!

Keep us updated of your progress dudes.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Oral steroids for now. If I get to injections i will post up how horrific they are. I'm retired military, had shots all of my adult life without a choice. So being offered a shot was not something I relished. But, if it gets me back to riding I am doing it. If it comes to surgery, that is a bridge I will pass when I get to it.


----------



## dviratinis (Aug 23, 2011)

slimphatty, I suggest you go see a doctor and ask for Magnetic Resonance. MRI is good for research of soft tissue and it will help to diagnose whats wrong. Don't be excited about steroids especially at your young age. There's various conservative rehabilitation solutions like ultrasound/massage/special physical exercises - ask your doctor about it and try these first. Also swimming - it's very good for your joints it relaxes ligaments and muscles and it will help to keep your body at good condition and this is the activity with 0% harm. Thanks for your wishes and take care


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Swimming would be a good option, if I could. Not a really strong suit for me. If this does not resolve then an MRI should be next.


----------



## pwrtrainer (Oct 23, 2005)

Physical therapy does wonders and costs a fraction of an MRI. I would fare to guess all of you have some type of imbalance related to your cycling and anatomy. If your doc thinks Pt could be an option, it likely is a great one and at least worth a try.


----------



## Mtb130 (Aug 28, 2011)

Had the same problem with the inner groin area few years ago. Doctor said it was the hip flexor muscle or tendon. I was off of work for 3weeks due to the physical activity of my work.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Steriods working, maybe not but things are better some days not so much the next day. Back to the doc in a week. I am not sure pyhsical therapy is so good when I am still having pain issues. But I will certainly bring the idea up beore I never go under the knife. My difficulty started almost 2 years ago origonally when I liftef the dog kennel, 20 pounds max, out of the back of my truck and I felt a pop in my groin area. Saw the doc, anti inflamitories and all was good. However, over time the issue has come and gone a number of times until this time being the worse and the anti inflammitories are no longer helping. I still feel I must have a tear in an abductor and it is not healing, thus the continuence of the issue.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

update: I took my bike out for a ride the other day. BAD IDEA! I felt worse the next day. I'm gonna be going to to the doctors tomorrow morning and seeing if I can get a referral for an MRI or just anything besides the "rest and ibuprofen" she told me to do. I'm willing to try anything to relieve this pain. I feel a small firm "ball" or "knot" in right where my femur meets my pelvis bone joint socket. I know for sure it isn't joint related. I'm starting to think "extremes" and that it might be a hernia.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

You should certainly go have it checked. At least if it is a hernia you know what the issue is. I have been checked numerous times and thre's no hernia even though on some dyas, having had a hernia and hernia surgery on the same side, mine still feels like a hernia to me.I'm still thinking mine is Gilmore's groin or something resembling that. Almost done with the steroids, no help.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

I will be having a MRI scan in the next week or so. The doctor said that she's positive it's not a hernia but a tendonitis of sorts. She said if I had a hernia I would be in a lot more pain and would have difficulty walking and sitting down. I hope she's right. 

sgtjim57...man I feel your pain. Tell me more about your hernia.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hernia occurred when I attempted clean a fencerow in the back yard. There was this thing that was in my way and I tried to move it. Turned out to be a piece of I-bean my neighbor used to weight down his tractor scraper to do that to his drive way which has turned out to be in my yard. Anyway, short version, I went to see my doc with this large protrusion in the same area I am currently having difficulty. He sent me to a surgeon the very same day and within 2-3 days I was undergoing an operation, the first and I hope last one I will ever experience. I was told I would have a scare about half an inch long; it's 3-4 inches long. I guess more damage then he originally thought. I was super glued back together with some screen thing inside the damaged area. For the next 3 days my daughter feed me 2 hydrocodienes of large variety every four hours including the ones I was sleeping. It was a horrible experience, the most pain I have ever felt in my life and it continued for about a month afterwards. I was on summer break from school so I did not have to work but I did miss my summer break, well, I didn't enjoy it. Sine then it has never really been right, that is why I am still thinking hernia, even though the symptoms are not that of a hernia. The one thing I recall about that feeling is a pulling sensation in the groin area that would go away when I pushed the intestine back into my stomach cavity reducing the hernia's size. So you see, a hernia is easy to diagnose, well, a big one is that is. However a tiny one might be more difficult.

Good luck, maybe I should request an MRI to find out the real deal.


----------



## TheBigV (Aug 18, 2011)

A doc once told me, "if you hear hooves, think horses, not zebras." I too was concerned I had a hernia due to groin and ball pain.....VERY discomforting. After months and months of running around to various "specialists" a physical therapist noticed that my hip flexor was horribly tight and inflamed. I spent 8 weeks in PT doing stretches, ultrasound therapy, and lots of joint manipulation. I made a decent enough recovery to ride again, but I have to constantly watch it. I ALWAYS stretch out my hip flexors before a ride. Also, I was told that the hip flexor corss over a nerve that runs down into your balls....So if you have ball pain, it could be from an imflamed hip flexor setting off the nerve.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

TheBigV said:


> A doc once told me, "if you hear hooves, think horses, not zebras." I too was concerned I had a hernia due to groin and ball pain.....VERY discomforting. After months and months of running around to various "specialists" a physical therapist noticed that my hip flexor was horribly tight and inflamed. I spent 8 weeks in PT doing stretches, ultrasound therapy, and lots of joint manipulation. I made a decent enough recovery to ride again, but I have to constantly watch it. I ALWAYS stretch out my hip flexors before a ride. Also, I was told that the hip flexor corss over a nerve that runs down into your balls....So if you have ball pain, it could be from an imflamed hip flexor setting off the nerve.


That may be my issue, at least according to the surgeon. How did you get to the physical therapist? In other words, did you ask or did your doctor prescribe becuase that is where I would really like to go.


----------



## pwrtrainer (Oct 23, 2005)

sgtjim57 said:


> That may be my issue, at least according to the surgeon. How did you get to the physical therapist? In other words, did you ask or did your doctor prescribe becuase that is where I would really like to go.


That's the usual route. Your doc will prescribe a frequency and duration and you go in for an evaluation. Try to find a sport clinic as they likely see this type of thing a lot. And to answer the earlier point, PT deals mainly with pain as a part of rehab on a variety of musculoskeletal issues. They do more than just get people stronger. They deal in everything from neurological disorders to a torn rotator cuff in a pitcher. And everything in between. Besides your doc, there are few practitioners that have as thorough an understanding of human anatomy. Good luck!


----------



## TheBigV (Aug 18, 2011)

sgtjim57 said:


> That may be my issue, at least according to the surgeon. How did you get to the physical therapist? In other words, did you ask or did your doctor prescribe becuase that is where I would really like to go.


Sometimes you have to ask. Docs like to send you to other docs, take lots of pretty pictures using fancy machines, tell you there is nothing wrong, prescribe a bunch of anti-inflamatories and pain meds, and then send you to another specialist. IMHO, all docs are good for are cutting you open or giving you drugs...they may remedy a problem that can be cut, zapped, fried, or killed, but rarely help you get "better."

The older I get, the more and more I beleive in more "holistic medicine"....people who can not only make you feel better, but give you advice on how to live so you don't wind up back there in 6 months.

.......


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

TheBigV said:


> Sometimes you have to ask. Docs like to send you to other docs, take lots of pretty pictures using fancy machines, tell you there is nothing wrong, prescribe a bunch of anti-inflamatories and pain meds, and then send you to another specialist. IMHO, all docs are good for are cutting you open or giving you drugs...they may remedy a problem that can be cut, zapped, fried, or killed, but rarely help you get "better."
> 
> The older I get, the more and more I beleive in more "holistic medicine"....people who can not only make you feel better, but give you advice on how to live so you don't wind up back there in 6 months.
> 
> .......


I am really starting to feel the same way. The pills are not helping so there has to be another route.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Better, still off the bike. Last of the Prednisone today then to take "super" aleve. 500 MG's twice a day. Hope it helps. If things keep going I will ask about PT at next doc visit. i think I have two weeks.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

New update. Saw my surgeon, was given steriod injection into my inguinal cavity in an attempt to do what I do not really know. The reality is I am having complications from my hernia surgery some 7 years ago. The mesh product that is being used to reduce the instance of re-herniating is causing me the discomfort along with my spermatic cord on the right side along with the nerves that accompany it. I must wait a week for the steroid to work, it's not, then I will go back to see him and schedule a repair. He did mention removing the mesh as an option, I am not a big fan. The hernia surgery was not a high light in my life so having it repaired is not something I am looking forward to. I felt this was the issue all along but was advised that was impossible sine I had the mesh.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Better today. Maybe with time the steriod injection will produce an acceptable level of discomfort and going under the knife will not be necessary.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Still better. Back to riding and enjoying life. Still have discomfort but overall things are on the uphill slide.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

Tgat's great o hear sgtjim57! I feel like I've abandoned my thread but here's a little update on me. So, I've been riding since the last post and things have felt MUCH better. Stretching before and after each ride helps tremendously for me and is probably the thing that has helped me most. Also, I've been finding ways to pedal that have reduced the groin pain. I try to keep my legs parallel or pointed inwards in relationship to the top tube of my bike Overall, still some discomfort but no pain. Gonna go on a friday afternoon ride in a few minutes. 

Happy holidays everyone!


----------

